
Ask HN: Why the big increase in HN visits in August? - trahn
Why was there a big increase in HN visits in August last year? --&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.similarweb.com&#x2F;website&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com
======
Candlebra
Sorry, that was me. Bad mouse.

